# aktuelle fänge



## nosn (11. Februar 2009)

hallo zusammen geht zur zeit nix in der brandung ausser der wind weil keiner mehr neue fangberichte abliefert?? wollte eventuell hochfahren von bayern aus zum brandung und kutter angeln.weil bei uns is tote hose hochwasser usw!!schlimmste sind die vielen schonzeiten. hab aber leider noch keinen mitfahrer.
mfg alex


----------



## Klaus S. (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: aktuelle fänge*

Willst ne ehrliche Antwort?? Bleib lieber in Bayern...

Wenn an der Küste Schnee liegt gibts keine Dorsche und es liegt Schnee. Vereinzelt klappts ganz ordentlich mit Klieschen aber deswegen 800 km hier her eiern würd ich mir in deiner Stelle überlegen.

Auf den Kuttern wird auch kaum was gefangen....


----------



## nosn (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: aktuelle fänge*

geht vom kutter aus auch nichts?? bei uns in bayern is auch öde^^ hecht schonzeit,huchen schonzeit forellen schonzeit  und ich hab urlaub bzw zwangsurlaub :-(


----------



## djoerni (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: aktuelle fänge*

weibliche plattfische haben glaube ich auch schonzeit wenn ich mich nicht täusche. und wie klausS schon schrieb geht auf den kuttern auch nicht viel. außerdem bringt es dir bei dem momentanen wetter ja nichts an die küste zu fahren und dann wegen sturm in der pension zu sitzen. Ich würde nochmal zwei, drei wochen warten.


----------



## AndiHH (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: aktuelle fänge*

Mein Tipp fahre lieber 800 km südlicher.#6

Gruß Andi


----------



## gluefix (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: aktuelle fänge*

1. Wasser zu kalt (um die 2 °c), optimal sollen angeblich 4-7 ° C sein
2. Dorsch hat zur Zeit Leichzeit und zieht in tiefer gelegene Seegraswiesen ab
3. Flunder (häufigster Plattfisch der Ostsee) hat teilweise Schonzeit (weibliche Tiere)

>> ausharren bis März, April, Mai, dann kommen bestimmt auch die Dorsche wieder unter Land, Schonzeit der Flunder dann auch vorbei (30.4 ????)

An einigen wenigen Hotspots läuft es immer noch, die wird dir aber niemand verraten. Ich sag nur dort, wo man Wassertiefen über 2-3 m erreichen kann #6.

Gruß Benni


----------



## djoerni (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: aktuelle fänge*



AndiHH schrieb:


> Mein Tipp fahre lieber 800 km südlicher.#6
> 
> Gruß Andi



das wäre doch mal ne klasse idee!


----------



## nosn (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: aktuelle fänge*

naja gut danke dann bleib ich zu hause wahrscheinlich!!
@AndiHH meinst du dennn po?? geht da schon was??
mfg alex


----------



## AndiHH (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: aktuelle fänge*

Moin,
Ja den meine ich.Versuche es doch einfach mal.Schlechter als in der Ostsee wird es jedenfalls nicht werden.Und es bringt Dir vielleicht Den Fisch des Lebens.

Gruß Andi


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: aktuelle fänge*



gluefix schrieb:


> An einigen wenigen Hotspots läuft es immer noch, die wird dir aber niemand verraten.
> Gruß Benni


 
|sagnix

bis morgen benni :m


----------



## Norbi (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: aktuelle fänge*

Nun sag mir einer von Euch,wat hat das nu mit aktuelle Fänge
zu tun??
Und ausserdem gibt es schon fangbericht aus der Brandung |kopfkrat


----------



## Platte (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: aktuelle fänge*

Gar nichts Norbi, aber so wird man wohl nicht übersehen:m
@djoerni
Platte haben keine Schonzeit und auch kein Mindestmaß


----------



## Schwarzwusel (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: aktuelle fänge*



Platte schrieb:


> @djoerni
> Platte haben keine Schonzeit und auch kein Mindestmaß


Das stimmt auch nicht so ganz...
Mindesmass ist nur für Kliesche und Flunder aufgehoben nicht aber für die Scholle....
Für die Scholle (weiblich) nur die Schonzeit
http://www.lsfv-sh.de/docman/gesetze-ver...kuefo/view.html
Jedenfalls wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe


----------



## caddel (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: aktuelle fänge*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Das stimmt auch nicht so ganz...
> Mindesmass ist nur für Kliesche und Flunder aufgehoben nicht aber für die Scholle....
> Für die Scholle (weiblich) nur die Schonzeit
> http://www.lsfv-sh.de/docman/gesetze-ver...kuefo/view.html
> Jedenfalls wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe



................und das auch nicht so wirklich.
Die von Dir verlinkte Allgemeinverfügung war nur bis zum 31.12.2008 gültig.

Ab dem 01.01.2009 gilt das hier:
http://www.lsfv-sh.de/docman/gesetz...kuefo-des-landes-schleswig-holstein/view.html

und zwar genau so lange bis es wieder eine neue Allgemeinverfügung gibt.

Gruß|wavey:
caddel


----------



## Schwarzwusel (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: aktuelle fänge*

Also hat die Platte wieder Schonzeit und Mindesmass...
sehe ich dat richtig ??


----------



## Platte (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: aktuelle fänge*

Gut hab die Scholle vergessen.
es ist so:
1. Mindestmaße für 
Flunder, Hering, Wittling und Kliesche und die
2. Schonzeiten für 
weibliche Scholle, weibliche Flunder, Steinbutt und Glattbutt nach § 2 KüFO und die 3. Mindestmaschenöffnungen für 
Geräte zum Fang aller anderen Fischarten von 32 mm nach § 10 KüFO"
aufgehoben.


----------



## djoerni (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: aktuelle fänge*

würde ich so sehen!


----------



## Schwarzwusel (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: aktuelle fänge*



caddel schrieb:


> .
> 
> Ab dem 01.01.2009 gilt das hier:
> http://www.lsfv-sh.de/docman/gesetz...kuefo-des-landes-schleswig-holstein/view.html


 Hiernach haben sie aber alle wieder Schon und Mindesmass #c
Ach wat weiss ich |kopfkrat


----------



## caddel (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: aktuelle fänge*

@ Schwarzusel

genau so ist es, das es keine neue, gültige Allgemeinverfügung gibt.

Erst mit Erscheinen und Veröffentlichung einer neuen Allgemeinverfügung für 2009, kann die geltende Fassung der KüFO S-H wieder geändert werden.

Gruß#h
caddel


----------



## Platte (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: aktuelle fänge*

guckst du hier bitte:

http://sh.juris.de/cgi-bin/landesrec...93.12-0001.htm


aber das hier:
Diese Allgemeinverfügung ist gültig bis zum 31. Dezember 2013.
soll noch abgeändert werden auf dauer 1 Jahr. Wenn die neue Küfo fertig ist erledigt sich die Allgemeinverfügung eh.


----------



## caddel (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: aktuelle fänge*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Hiernach haben sie aber alle wieder Schon und Mindesmass #c
> Ach wat weiss ich |kopfkrat



Ja, das ist eben das Problem.

Rein rechtlich gesehen gilt die KüFO. 

Wie es allerdings von den Fischereiaufsehern und Staatsdienern gesehen wird, die darum wissen, dass eine neue Allgemeinverfügung in der Mache ist, kann Dir wohl keiner sagen.


----------



## caddel (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: aktuelle fänge*



Platte schrieb:


> guckst du hier bitte:
> 
> http://sh.juris.de/cgi-bin/landesrec...93.12-0001.htm




Das ist lt. Aussage des Geschäftsführers und Rechtsanwalt des Landesfischereiverbandes S-H, Robert Vollborn, definitiv falsch.

Siehe auch unten links auf der Seite:

Angaben ohne Gewähr.


----------



## Platte (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: aktuelle fänge*

Habe ich gelesen, allerdings ist es schon eine veröffentliche Ausschreibung. Mit der Veröffentlichung Gilt sie nach dem Gesetz.
Auch Robert zitierte das es trotzdem schon so gehandhabt werden soll und die neue berichtigte Fassung mit richtigem Datum ist bereits rausgeschickt an die Medien.


----------



## caddel (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: aktuelle fänge*



Platte schrieb:


> Habe ich gelesen, allerdings ist es schon eine veröffentliche Ausschreibung. Mit der Veröffentlichung Gilt sie nach dem Gesetz.
> Auch Robert zitierte das es trotzdem schon so gehandhabt werden soll und die neue berichtigte Fassung mit richtigem Datum ist bereits rausgeschickt an die Medien.




Ist richtig, aaaaaber, offiziel tritt sie erst in Kraft wenn sie auch vom Minesterium veröffentlicht worden ist und bis dahin gilt eben die KüFO.

....und wie ich weiter oben geschrieben habe, wie es gehandhabt wird weiß keiner so genau. Darum meine Einlassung dazu, dass man nicht so pauschal sagen kann es gibt keine Schonzeiten und Mindestmasse.

Gruß#h
caddel


----------



## Platte (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: aktuelle fänge*

Wie nennst du das dann?
Dieses wurde Veröffentlich und hat damit auch Wirksamkeit.
Ich weiß das es noch geändert wird aber Fakt ist das diese Verfügung öffentlich gemacht wurde und somit auch zutrifft.

*Allgemeinverfügung zur Zulassung von Ausnahmen nach § 22 Landesverordnung über die Ausübung der Fischerei in den Küstengewässern*
Gl.Nr. 793.12
Fundstelle: Amtsbl. Schl.-H. 2008 S. 56​ 


Bekanntmachung des Amtes für ländliche Räume Kiel, Abteilung Fischerei, als obere Fischereibehörde 
vom 10. Januar 2008 - V 2011 - 6/63 - 7171.20.02 - 14


Aufgrund des § 22 Abs. 3 der Landesverordnung über die Ausübung der Fischerei in Küstengewässern (KüF0) vom 23. Juni 1999 (GVOBl. Schl.-H. S. 206), zuletzt geändert durch Landesverordnung zur Änderung der Schleswig-Holsteinischen Küstenfischereiordnung vom 10. Februar 2005 (GVOBl. Schl.-H. S. 125), werden in Schleswig-holsteinischen Küstengewässern der Ostsee die


1. Mindestmaße für 
Flunder, Hering, Wittling und Kliesche und die
2. Schonzeiten für 
weibliche Scholle, weibliche Flunder, Steinbutt und Glattbutt nach § 2 KüFO und die 
3. Mindestmaschenöffnungen für 
Geräte zum Fang aller anderen Fischarten von 32 mm nach § 10 KüFO"

aufgehoben.


Für Erwerbsfischer gelten für die oben genannten Fischarten die Mindestmaße, Schonzeiten und Mindestmaschenöffnungen der Verordnung (EG) Nummer 2187/2005 des Rates vom 21. Dezember 2005 und der Verordnung (EG) Nummer 1404/2007 des Rates vom 26. November 2007.


Diese Allgemeinverfügung ist gültig bis zum 31. Dezember 2013.


----------



## gluefix (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: aktuelle fänge*

|kopfkrat Ich sehe gerade nicht mehr durch |kopfkrat.
Darf ich jetzt nun auch weibliche Butt entnehmen oder nicht ?? (Schonzeit aufgehoben ???????)


----------



## nemles (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: aktuelle fänge*



gluefix schrieb:


> |kopfkrat Ich sehe gerade nicht mehr durch |kopfkrat.
> Darf ich jetzt nun auch weibliche Butt entnehmen oder nicht ?? (Schonzeit aufgehoben ???????)



Ja. Wenn Du eine fängst.:m
Aber Scholle (Weibchen) darfst Du jetzt auch entnehmen.


----------



## Der Goldaal (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: aktuelle fänge*

Jungs ! Scholle, Butt, Kliesche, Steinbutt,Glattbutt, goldbutt, Heilbutt  erst mal die Viecher von einander trennen und wie erkennt man dann ob weibchen oder männchen??? Ist es nicht so, dass man das gar nicht ohne weiteres sehen kann ohne den Fisch zu operieren ?!


----------



## gluefix (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: aktuelle fänge*

@ Goldaal

Ich spreche eigentlich von der Flunder, ist schließlich der "Brotplattfisch" beim Brandungsangeln in der Ostsee. Klar ist eine Unterscheidungsmöglichkeit zwischen Mann und Frau da kaum gegeben. Das "abstreichen" funktioniert nur ganz selten und wenn sie voll mit Rogen/Milch sind. Aber jetzt ist diese sinnlose Schonzeit für die weibchen anscheinend eh aufgehoben und ich kann wieder alle meine Flundern ohne schlechtes Gewissen entnehmen :vik:. Es braucht mir KEINER zu erzählen, das jemand wirklich nur die Fische entnimmt, die auch 100 % männlcih waren (Irrtümer gemeint). Ich persönlich habe immer versucht abzustreichen und mich auch schon geirrt als ich die Fische anschließend ausgenommen habe und das tut mir auch echt Leid. Ich gehe davon aus, dass diejenigen die hier jetzt den Moralapostel spielen wollen, die Angelei in dieser Zeit auch immer gemieden haben. Es gibt nämlich keine 100%ige Unterscheidungssicherheit ! Naja ist ja auch eh alles neu geregelt, um Glück !


----------

